# Repair Manual



## ap0001 (Dec 24, 2008)

Is there a repair manual made (like Haynes manual) for a 66 LeMans. Can't find any Haynes manuals that cover anything earlier than 1970. 

This is my first Pontiac. I'm use to working on chevy 350's. No professional by any means, but I have handled some pretty technical repairs with the help of a good repair manual. Don't really know the 326 very well, but can't imagine that it could be that much different than the 350 (at least hope it isn't).


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a 65 and have a repo copy of the 65 shop manual. It is by far the best book for our cars. There is a 66 one for your car too. About $30 on ebay. It has the exact specs for everything you need on your year, without having to go through the generalized vague descriptions in haynes.
eBay Motors: 1966 66 Pontiac Tempest GTO Shop Service Manual Book (item 270288547048 end time Jan-14-09 10:46:17 PST)


----------



## ap0001 (Dec 24, 2008)

Do you know if it is like the Haynes manual? Like for instance, does it have the troubleshooting guide in the front of the book like the Haynes and shows you step by step instructions on disassembly and replacement? Thanks for the help. :cheers


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i just located the 66 maual i have in my garge and these are the oringal ones and they do offer trouble shooting tips through out the manual.its worth the 23 dollars on ebay.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

where ru located at


----------



## ap0001 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hawaii


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Where can you find those 65 shop manuals? I was looking for a 65 assembly manual and could not find one.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

try on ebay or google


----------



## monoco (Jan 18, 2011)

Indy1K said:


> Where can you find those 65 shop manuals? I was looking for a 65 assembly manual and could not find one.
> Thanks,
> Kevin


There's no assembly manual for the 1965's. Here's place to get the factory manuals that are available.

Pontiac Books, Manuals, Literature, Accessories, Apparel, Shirts and Hats


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That site shows a bunch of ebay quality cd manuals. Not what the OP (or the person you quoted) was looking for over *two years ago*.


----------

